# UK company to challenge EU controls over e-cigarettes



## Alex (6/10/14)

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/oct/06/uk-company-challenge-eu-controls-e-cigarettes

A British company has begun a legal challenge to planned EU controls over e-cigarette production, sales and marketing.....

Press Statement by Totally Wicked
http://totallywicked-eliquid.com/news/2014/october/totally-wicked-press-statement.html?preview=ok

*Royal Courts of Justice, United Kingdom* ? Totally Wicked, the UK's leading electronic cigarette manufacturer, has won the right to formally challenge the validity of the EU Tobacco Products Directive (TPD) at the Court of Justice of the EU

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Bravo!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

